# Corn Whiskey Wine 3.0



## pbrblue (Jul 25, 2010)

Corn Whiskey Wine 3.0:
2dozen ears corn (uncooked)
9 large oranges
24 oz. white grape concentrate
36 Peppercorns
Water (8 pints hot to disolve sugar. 13 pints cold)
7 lbs sugar
8 tsp acid blend
2 tsp nutrient
1 1/2 tsp energizer 
3 campden tablets
Yeast K1V-1116
Clean fermenting bucket and straining bag etc. Cut the corn off the ears. I wanted to use all white corn (the end resuly is almost clear) but the farm market was out of it so I had to use white and yellow mixed. The corn averages 3-4 oz. per ear depending on size so I make it easy at 2 doz. ears. Heat 8 pints of water to disolve the sugar, add the other 13 pints to cool off the mixture. I bought the Welches white grape concetrate. Wash and scrape the rind off the oranges into the mix and squeeze as much juice out of them as you can. I got HUGE oranges so I only used 8. Mix it all up . Wait a day before adding the yeast. When cool I checked the SG-1.096. This is a bit less than I wanted so after it fermented down to SG1.030 I added 12 oz. sugar to get the potential alcohol up to about 14%. I made a starter for the yeast: 1 tbs sugar 1/2 tsp nutrient 1/8 tsp acid blend. Mix with about 6 oz water. When it's dissolved add the yeast. After 1- 1/4 hour suck up some of the must (2 oz.) and add it to the yeast starter. (It kinda' gets the yeasties used to the mix as the eat it up and multiply) After another 1 1/2 hour add it to the must. I didn't start very well for me this time. It took a bit over 2 days before it was really cooking. I don't know why. There was nothing in my notes about a problem before. Maybe I just forgot to put it in. I started this last weekend but didn't have time to do this 'till now. I hope I can get these pictures to upload. Here goes. ACCESS DENIED! Guess I can't do pictures!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 25, 2010)

You are able to upload pictures. Just be sure they are under 150 kilobytes and have no special characters in the filename, such as @#$% and so on. They do take a bit to upload, but will work if you follow the above.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2010)

If you have any problems uploading pics email them to me and Ill insert them in your post for you.
[email protected]


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2010)

I was going to insert this in his post then decided it would be better 
down here in case someone already read the post and would miss the pics.


----------



## pbrblue (Jul 26, 2010)

I think I forgot: It's a *3 gallon* batch. Sorry.


----------



## pbrblue (Jul 28, 2010)

SG today was 1.015 so it was raked into carboy, I didn't have time yesterday. This will sit untill the fermentation is stopped, then racked off the sediment with 2 campden tablets. Then sit for 2 months. Then I check and adjust the acidity without racking and sit another 2 months before starting the clearing. That's a pain.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 28, 2010)

I see you figured out the pics thing, great! I like the homemade auto siphon!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbrblue (Jul 28, 2010)

There really wasn't anything to figure out. For some reason this time there was no _ACCESS DENIED_ to pop up in red. I've been using that siphon since 04. I just changed the tubing twice. I was _cheap_ when I started. But if something works there's no sense in changing it.


----------



## Bartman (Jul 29, 2010)

I may be embarrassing myself but WHAT is that thing in the foreground of the photo of the Welch's whie grape juice and the campden tablets? It looks like a chicken breast/thigh, and I don't think that it supposed t be in corn whiskey!


----------



## pbrblue (Jul 29, 2010)

HA! It does look pretty disgusting! That's one of the oranges I grated and squeezed.


----------



## boozinsusan (Aug 31, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## pbrblue (Sep 1, 2010)

Racked last week at SG .992. Lots of gunk on the bottom.In about 2 months I'll check the acidity and adjust without racking.I* keep getting bumped off the internet. this is the 4th. time I'm trying this so I'll post pictures with the next try. Before and after pictures (to come!) Pictures won't upload. "Not responding". I'll have to do it later. No more time.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2010)

Here are some updated pics of this sent to me from PBR.


----------



## pbrblue (Oct 8, 2010)

It's almost time to rack. However I thought I would do something a bit different this time. It's still very opaque. Normallymost wines have cleared a bit by now and I would check the acid and adjust. Then let it sit for 2 more months. I have 4 other wines started that must be racked before I go to deer camp Oct. 30. And there is only the weekends to work on them. Alsoa blueberry to start. With the corn whiskey being so opaque it may be that the suspended particulates may affect the acid test. So I thought I'd rack with sparklloid first to start the clearing. Let it sit for 2 weeks. Rack off the sediment. Let it sit for 1-2 months then adjust the acid (without racking). Then add the amlayse for clearing. I would rather not let it sit for over 2 weeks with the sparklloid in it so I'll just wait untill I get back the week of Nov. 6. Pictures haven't changed.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2010)

You could use SuperKleer, I always let it sit for 2 weeks with the SuperKleer to let the lees compact down nice and tight with no problems. I wouldnt go much beyond that just incase though.


----------



## pbrblue (Oct 9, 2010)

Wade said:


> You could use SuperKleer, I always let it sit for 2 weeks with the SuperKleer to let the lees compact down nice and tight with no problems. I wouldnt go much beyond that just incase though.


----------



## pbrblue (Oct 9, 2010)

I tried that in the beginning. When I couldn't get it to clear I asked George. He suggestedsperclear and it didn't work. Then he did some research for me and suggested amlayse enzyme. But I always use thesparklloid first to get rid of most of the stuff. Whenever I just used one product it never cleared right. But, it may be that I wasn't doing it right in the beginning.


----------



## Steve B (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree sweet siphon is there a patent on that ?


----------



## pbrblue (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes there is a patient. Registered at the USDA #110-2946738. "Whomever attempts to use or attempts to replicate the described siphon shall be liable to pay the patentee the sum of $35.00. Payable upon use. The check shall be made to his name and mailed first class, next day delivery." So send me a check!</font>


----------



## pbrblue (Dec 23, 2010)

Well the sparkalloid was done last month and really not much change in clarity. I checked the acidity. It's .350. Low.Next month I'll bring it up to .575 without racking. It will have sat for 2 months by then. After adding acid blend I'll let it sit 2 more months. Hopefully I can upload the pics. My computer crashed late last month. After screwing with it for several weeks I got a new one. It took this long to get things back up and running smoothly.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2010)

Here are fresh pics per pbr.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2010)

What cal. shells are those?


----------



## pbrblue (Dec 24, 2010)

.38 Special. Sorry I forgot they were there. I used all butacouple from the box and don't really know what to do with these last few. They've been rolling around on that bench for several months now.


----------

